# Iso



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

Looking to buy O/U, 12ga. Just seeing what people might have to offer. 
Not looking high end, want to hunt it, so no need of a safe queen. 

Would like a reduced length of pull, but that can be taken care of later. Not too interested in fixed chokes.


----------



## sknabnoj (Nov 29, 2012)

What's your budget? I have a nice Weatherby Orion (skb made) in 12 guage. Nice enough to look like a safe queen but definitely a gun to be used in the field. Check them out on gun broker. Com and let me know if your interested.


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

I've looked at them, how does yours shoot? I've heard they have had a bit of issues. 
How much do you shoot? Whats your round count?


----------



## sknabnoj (Nov 29, 2012)

Very light use... Probably less than 800 rounds... I did a lot of research and didn't come across any issues. They said the skb made ones are pretty darn nice. Shoots real well. I shoot this one occasionally, pheasant when I go and some skeet here and there. I have a semi for all my other hunting.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

If you aren't looking for high end you may want to check out CZ (Huglu) Mossberg Silver Reserve, Mossberg Maverick, Khan, Savage Stevens model 555, or the Stoegers.


----------

